# Box Patterned Gecko



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 9, 2007)

any breeders out there?. what are they like? how much are they usually?

cheers


Damien


----------



## Lozza (Dec 9, 2007)

I got some from Danny Brown awhile ago - cant remember the price.
they are quite timid/shy little geckos but look great


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 9, 2007)

any pics as well??. lozza hoiw old are the ones you have


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 9, 2007)

BIg BUMP


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 9, 2007)

Bump Big Bump


----------



## vs380kw (Dec 9, 2007)

stop bumping send a PM to Danny


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey mate,

Send a PM to Danny. If he doesn't reply, send him one every hour until he does. He loves logging on to find his inbox full!

They are pretty commonly kept and bred, and you'll normally pay between $60-150 each, depending on size and age. Wait a few more weeks until they are hatching and you'll be able to pick some up.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 9, 2007)

dan with the levis dp?


----------



## method (Dec 9, 2007)

geckodan on this site


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 9, 2007)

I will take 10 if they are $60.00. lol


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 9, 2007)

get in line!!!!!! i'm first


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 9, 2007)

That was the cheapest I have seen them, I believe they were advertised by Rob Porter around 18 months ago in Reptiles Australia.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 9, 2007)

more like $260.00 a pair


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

ok got a reply from gecko dan all good  i'm on the list i am happy now


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

Commonly kept and bred??!

Not likely, there is only about 2-3 people with them in NSW, JasonL is the only person breeding them as far as I knew. But no luck with the incubation this year. 

I have one of his hatchies from last year, the only one, there great gex, gorgeous looking too.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

any body got any pics of theres?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

any care sheets out there?


cheers


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is a couple of pics for you.

Set up is the same for most gex.. I just have him in a click clack on a heat matt, few branches and rocks on some sand, couple of hidie holes.


----------



## gillsy (Dec 10, 2007)

Pugs I saw your box patterend yestereday, had no idea what it was.

Until now, its gorgeous.


----------



## caustichumor (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn, I want some now, great looking geckoes.


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

Hehe 

Yeah they are amazing, hopefully more pop out next season and we can get some more into NSW!


----------



## gillsy (Dec 10, 2007)

I was going to get some off jason but it looks like i'm not now.


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah...

Bugger to incubate it seems! Next year, next year..


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

how old do they have to be before they can breed?


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

probably 12 months.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

ok well hopefully i will get some to breed next year and get some more into nsw


----------



## JasonL (Dec 10, 2007)

They are a thorn in my side!!!! close to being beardie food I tell ya.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 10, 2007)

The one you have pugs is known around here as "the golden child".


----------



## cmclean (Dec 10, 2007)

As long as you aren't calling it the OMEN CHILD.... HAHA


----------



## pugsly (Dec 10, 2007)

hehehe yeah well hurry up and figure out how ya did it will ya!

Poor buggers lonely!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 10, 2007)

i will take em off ya hands if ya wont jason how much ya wont?


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2007)

there are a few breeders but as with most Diplodactylus they arekept in quite low numbers. I have seen them in the wild and they are a lovley little gecko.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 11, 2007)

any enclosure pics out there?? this will be my first gecko that i kept and tried to breed so i want every thing top be perfect


----------



## Twiggz (Dec 11, 2007)

My i just suggest that you begin with a different species Reptile_Boy.
As first time keeping and breeding i'd be enclined to go for u.milii, n.levis, or possibly some oedura species.


----------



## Rocket (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd still wouldn't suggest Oedura as beginner species either Twiggz. My personal recommendations are N.levis, U.milii or H.binoei.


----------



## Twiggz (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah i only put that down as their is a growing trends for people to say oedura.....personall i wouldn't know since i have none in my collection as yet.

Thickies or knobbies are certainly the way to go though.


----------



## hornet (Dec 12, 2007)

my first gecko was a bynoes gecko, 2nd was Diplodactylus conspicilatus.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 12, 2007)

Box patterns would make a fine first gecko, I have found them to be one of the easiest geckos I've kept, they lay heaps of eggs, just none of them hatch  . Keep them pretty much the same as eastern stones, though their eggs hatch fine.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

u.milli, spiney, eastern stones i have kept but never bred geckos, and i reali reali reali want a box patterned


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2007)

but it wasnt for long


----------

